# collar bone fracture!



## jardo56 (Mar 6, 2009)

First of all, why is this in Tips, Tricks, & Instructors? Nevermind that... I think this is a question you should be asking your doctor.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

LOL wow

Ok Anatomy 101 for ya. It's not cutting the skin form the inside. What you're feeling is pain from swelling. Anytime you sustain an injury of any type, the body rushes massive amounts of fluid to the area to protect the injury and prevent further damage. This process causes a lot of pressure on tissues and more importantly, pain recepters. That's where the knot is from as well. If it is broken in the manner that you think it is (snapped in half), that's call a transverse fracture and it doesn't stick out. The bone "popping out" is a compound fracture and the bone would go right through the skin.

The treatment for this is setting the bone (after an xray to determine what's needed) and a cast. Though you're not going to like the cast :laugh: In order for the bone to heal, they need to immobilize the entire area including the shoulder joint.

And I feel like I need to point this out, you DO need to go to a hospital for this immediately. This will not heal on its own. No you will not need surgery.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

You break a bone and the first thing you do is come to the snowboarding forum to ask for help?

Do you not have insurance?


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Duct tape can fix everything. Even if your bone is sticking out of your skin, just push that shit back in and put some duct tape over it. Once it's duct taped, like my old football coach used to say, "Just shake it off son".

Last time I broke my collar bone, I just broke the other end too, pulled the whole bone out of my body and gave it to my dog to chew on to shut him up. Those collar bones are so over rated anyway...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I have some Tequila and a Chainsaw we can fix this, trust me I was an EMT!


----------



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

Gnarly said:


> Duct tape can fix everything. Even if your bone is sticking out of your skin, just push that shit back in and put some duct tape over it. Once it's duct taped, like my old football coach used to say, "Just shake it off son".
> 
> Last time I broke my collar bone, I just broke the other end too, pulled the whole bone out of my body and gave it to my dog to chew on to shut him up. Those collar bones are so over rated anyway...


LOL thats funny shit:laugh:

Bro go to the hospital the Docs on here can't help you:dunno:


----------

